# Puppy Collar Size



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to purchase some stuff for the new pup that I will be getting the beginning of January, he will be 11 weeks old when I pick him up from the breeder.

I want to buy him a collar but I am unsure of what size to get. I am in absolute love with this one collar on Etsy and really want to get it, lol! I can either get a Small (10"-13") or Medium (12"-16"), which one should I get?

Thank you!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Just a reminder that Golden pups tend to grow like a weed and you'll be constantly buying new collars/harnesses etc. So I wouldnt get a super pretty collar until he's not growing as much

I think you should go for a medium and adjust it to your pups size when he comes home. It might be a little big, but if he cant take it off himself it should be fine


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Just a reminder that Golden pups tend to grow like a weed and you'll be constantly buying new collars/harnesses etc. So I wouldnt get a super pretty collar until he's not growing as much
> 
> I think you should go for a medium and adjust it to your pups size when he comes home. It might be a little big, but if he cant take it off himself it should be fine


Thanks! The Collar is $12 so not bad IMO. I have a huge collection of collars for my female dog now so I can only imagine the amount of collars I will be buying this guy in the future, ha!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Our guy Seamus was 11 weeks when we got him. We bought a medium collar and punched a few more holes in it. Works great and at almost 7 months he is beginning to outgrow it.

Debbie


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If you're not on a super tight budget, you might like to have one small collar because it will fit nicely for a while. Get the nice one you love in a Medium but maybe hit Target and get a small one you like to have for a bit. Save the receipt just in case  It's so much fun to get all the gear ready  you must be having a blast.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

A small should fit your pup for awhile. Our breeder had colored kitten collars on them to identify the pups. She wore that until it warmed up enough to go outside for walks. Then we got a small and she wore it a couple more months. At ten months she has a medium and I don't think she will outgrow it. She has plenty of room but she is pretty much done growing. The idea of getting a medium and punching more holes in it is a good idea. But if your not on a tite budget I would get a small. The idea of getting the medium in the one you like and a cheap one for now is also a good idea.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala was in a small from 8 weeks til about 10 months old (maybe older). They grow like weeds but their necks don't get really huge really fast. If you do buy both, you are guaranteed to use the medium eventually, so it will not be a bad purchase.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

We use a Kong comfort collar on Zoe, the other materials seemed to make her itch, plus its purple instead of the pink my wife originally got her lol. Its a size small.

As for harness, we had a small harness and that doesn't fit her anymore, probably outgrew it at 12-14 weeks. We got her a Medium easy walk harness and its a tad to big for her. She's growing into it though.


----------

